# impeller repair or replace



## Ghostpopi (Jun 3, 2011)

i have a top fin 60 an the impeller fins have broken off all but 1, can i repair this sum way, replace impeller? or better off buying hole new filter?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can buy impellers.Do a search for the filter and look for replacement parts.Depending on price,it could be good,or you may get off cheaper by getting a new filter.


----------



## Ghostpopi (Jun 3, 2011)

i did. an gona cost atleast $20 . a new filter isn't much more lol


----------

